# Important Changes In Tourist Visas



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Changes have been made by the federal government to allow visitors and tourists a free 30 day visa rather than the 21 day stay most have become use to.
For full details and information read the story here.
(Inqirer.net)


----------

